# Happy birthday, Elroy



## lauranazario

You just turned 21... another forero of "legal age" ("mayor de edad")! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Swettenham

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You just turned 21... another forero of "legal age" ("mayor de edad")!


jejeje...  

Cheers.


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, Elroy ! Que la fête soit belle avec tous vos amis...


----------



## Mei

*".:¡ ¡ ¡ 21 ¡ ¡ ¡:."*
*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
   ​Mei​


----------



## Alundra

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  *

*ALUNDRA.*


----------



## modgirl

Happy Birthday, Elroy!   I hope you have a great day and enjoy plenty of birthday cake!  Even if you don't drink, you have to go buy a beer -- simply because you *can*, darnit.


----------



## alc112

Happy Birthday Elias!!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Happy Birthday elroy.  This is the first time I ever greeted someone here.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Outsider

Wow, I didn't imagine you were so young!
Congratulations, Elroy.​


----------



## Isotta

*1984 was a good year, indeed! *

*Happy Birthday!*

Zot.​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*¡Felicidades, Elías!*

¡Espero que la pasés biensísimo el día de hoy y que tengás muchísmos años de felicidad más! Gracias por toda la ayuda que me has brindado hasta ahora y espero también haberte sido de ayuda a veces (por lo menos tratando de mostrarte cosas del español de por acá jeje). ¡Disfrutá!


----------



## Ralf

Elias, die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und vielen Dank für deine Hilfsbereitschaft, dein Engagement und deine Beharrlichkeit bei der Lösung von "kniffligen" Fragen im deutschen Forum.

Ralf


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns Elroy!


----------



## GenJen54

*Happy Birthday* 
to a young man linguistically-gifted, not to mention 
*wise beyond his years*. 
*Best wishes*
for many, many more. 
 ​


----------



## Eugin

Que tengas un muy feliz cumple!!!!!! y recibas muchos regalitos!!!!

Bienvenido a la mayoría de edad!!!!!!!!!!!!

Muchas Felicidades!!!

un abrazo,


----------



## Kelly B

!كل عام وانت بالف خير
I hope I copied the right part...
Sinon, joyeux anniversaire! Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Isis

MALIGAYANG KAARAWAN SA BINATANG PINAGKALOOBAN NG BIYAYANG MAKAPAG-ARAL AT MATUTUNAN ANG IBA'T-IBANG SALITA! 

That's the Filipino translation of " Happy Birthday to the young boy who is blessed to have studied and learned different languages."


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple Elroy!



 *Ya no te puedo llamar chaval


un abbraccio,
cuchu
*​


----------



## Inara

Happy birthday Elroy!

And I take my hat off: so many languages for such a young person!
Well, I wish you many more and well tamed


----------



## Eugens

*Happy birthday, Elías!!!*
*Thanks for all your kind help. *


----------



## Ahlex

happy b-day elroy......

greetings from the philippines


----------



## Rayines

*RECEIVE MY BEST WISHES FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY, ELÍAS!!*


----------



## Jana337

*Ich schwöre, ich wollte es wirklich
 auf Arabisch schreiben... 
...hat leider nicht so ganz geklappt 

Deswegen suche ich Zuflucht 
bei der schönsten Sprache der Welt, 
wie wir beide wissen. 

Ich hoffe, 
vor dir steht ein Jahr 
voll von erfüllten Wünschen. 

Ich werde immer da sein, 
bereit zu helfen 
und stolz zu sein. 

   عيد             ميلاد سعيد 
*​


----------



## Phryne

tarde pero seguro...

*
espero que hayas pasado un muy FELIZ DIA!!!!!


*


----------



## Philippa

Sorry to be late.....very happy birthday for yesterday, Elroy!!
Philippa


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday ELROY!!! I hope I'm not too late for the celebration.


----------



## Whodunit

*:وعدت بك أني هنأت هعبقرينا لغوي بلعربية*


*.فعلت لي كثير للغاية وأنا أود أن أشكر لك الى جميع من صميم القلب*


*:أحتاج أن أقال فوق ذلك*




*!عيد يوم ميلاد سعيد، الياس هائل*​


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux anniversaire à notre ami Elroy.​


----------



## Beautiful Princess

Happy birthday elroy... you deserve a warm of applause... a prayers to let you live and share more to those you come in contact with... God Bless...


----------



## asm

Happy birthday Elroy, you also hit the 4,000 post. Congratulations.


I am a little confused; as far as I remember you were living in Israel. Now I see your info in the USA. Have you move to America? Or was just my  missunderstanding?

Saludos

ASM


----------



## ILT

Hi Elroy:

* Happy* belated *birthday*   

 I hope you had a great day, and that the celebration extends to the weekend  .


----------



## ggca

Happy birthday Elroy

ggca


----------



## elroy

Thank you, everybody!!!!

Please don't interpret my inexcusably late reply as a lack of appreciation for your overwhelmingly kind words!  I am flattered, honored, and privileged to consider myself part of such a community of passionate scholars, inspiring comrades, and sagacious colleagues.

Laura, Joe, and Modgirl: Legal age, huh?  I haven't succumbed to the temptation yet! 

Outsider: How old did you think I was?  

Isotta: I still have to read that book.

Jorge: ¡Mirá vos!  Pero claro que me has enseñado un montón de cosas, che!  Has sido maravilloso nomás.  

Ralf: Dir auch einen herzlichen Dank dafür, dass du dich dem Forum unermüdlich widmest.

Gen: Those words are especially flattering, coming from you.

Kelly: You copied the words perfectly!

Isis: Looks really cool.  Hope I get around to learning something in that language. 

Cuchu: Siempre voy a seguir siendo un chaval.  (Jorge no estará de acuerdo.)

Inara: Young?  I'm legal now! 

Jana: Das hättest du bestimmt schaffen können! 

Daniel: I admire your valiant efforts.   I can understand everything that you're trying to say! 

Asm: Normally I live in Jerusalem, but I go to school in the good ol' U S of A. 

Everyone else: Many heartfelt thanks for the birthday wishes!​


----------



## lsp

Elroy, I am so late on your birthday and your 4k posts, I should probably just wait a few minutes and join the _glory, laud and honor_ on 5k, but I couldn't let a double celebration for you pass without at least _one_ post. So I picked one and I congratulate you heartily on both!
 Lsp


----------



## Henrik Larsson

FELICIDADES CAMPEÓN!!!!

Sí, ya sé que llego un poco tarde xDDDD


----------

